# wood chips to sawdust



## chaikwa (Mar 21, 2008)

Anyone here know of a machine that could turn wood chips from a chipper into sawdust? I have TONS of chips, and I need tons of sawdust for animal bedding. 

Thanks!

chaikwa.


----------



## lxt (Mar 21, 2008)

try looking for an old hammermill......can be expensive though, try pellet pros I think they sell a new hammer mill reasonably!!


LXT..............


----------



## Gunner54 (Mar 21, 2008)

check out the HG200 from Vermeer. It should do the trick. Ask for small screens.


----------



## ASD (Mar 21, 2008)

any grinder out their but big $$$$$$$$$ to make saw dust for your self !!!


----------



## habanero (Mar 24, 2008)

Dad has an old hammermill feed grinder we've converted to chipping brush. I'm not as thrilled with it as a brush chipper as he is, but it works okay (definitely not OSHA approved and to be honest it sort of scares the daylights out of me). But, it would work great for doing what you propose. 

Start looking around at farm sales and you might come across one for basically scrap price. I'm almost certain you'd need to beef up the screen and likely make some modifications to the feed mechanism. But, it wouldn't take much and you'd be in business, I bet.


----------

